# keeping green and golden bell frogs



## blueyman (Apr 19, 2011)

(oops sorry everybody i ment southern bell frogs not green and golden bell frogs)
hey everyone
could somebody please awnser some of my questions.
i am wanting to get some southern bell frogs i have a tank that is 93cm in length, 45cm in height and about 40 cm wide. how many adult green and golden bell frogs could i keep in there?
if i wanted to breed them would i need water falls and misting machines?
what other stuff would i need to have in there?
and if any body keeps these can you please post some pics.
cheers cam

someone please


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 21, 2011)

blueyman said:


> (oops sorry everybody i ment southern bell frogs not green and golden bell frogs)
> hey everyone
> could somebody please awnser some of my questions.
> i am wanting to get some southern bell frogs i have a tank that is 93cm in length, 45cm in height and about 40 cm wide. how many adult green and golden bell frogs could i keep in there? *4 juvies, 2 adults.*
> ...


I think that answers that, but no, I can't post pics, only have a 5 mp phonecamera.


----------



## blueyman (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks plimpy your help is much appreciated


----------



## Froggiestyle (Apr 26, 2011)

here is a link that owns green and gold bell frogs

Frog Forum - Whistly's Albums


----------



## blueyman (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks froggiestyle


----------



## Froggiestyle (Apr 27, 2011)

no problem


----------

